# Issues with libinput - Xorg isn't following my libinput conf file but is loading libinput



## nulg (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm having issues getting libinput to work. I set it up so that libinput is actually loaded (compiled kernel with evdev support, installed xf86-input-libinput and friends, etc etc)

Xorg.0.log

```
[    31.124]
X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
[    31.124] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    31.124] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE amd64
[    31.124] Current Operating System: FreeBSD elf-mage 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE GENERIC amd64
[    31.124] Build Date: 06 September 2019  04:51:53PM
[    31.124] 
[    31.136] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[    31.136]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    31.136] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    31.136] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Sep  6 20:31:35 2019
[    31.272] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    31.272] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[    31.297] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[    31.311] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[    31.311] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[    31.311] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[    31.313] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[    31.313] (**) |   |-->Device "Card 0"
[    31.313] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[    31.313] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    31.313] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    31.313] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[    31.321] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[    31.565] (**) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/SourceCodePro,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/freefonts,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/urwfonts,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/webfonts,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/dejavu,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Droid,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[    31.565] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    31.565] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[    31.565] (II) Loader magic: 0x413020
[    31.565] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    31.565]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    31.565]     X.Org Video Driver: 20.0
[    31.565]     X.Org XInput driver : 22.1
[    31.565]     X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[    31.579] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0166:1043:124d rev 9, Mem @ 0xf7800000/4194304, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    31.579] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.
[    31.579] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    31.615] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    31.773] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    31.773]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    31.773]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[    31.773] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    31.773] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[    31.773] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[    31.859] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    31.859]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.99.917
[    31.859]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    31.859]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[    31.859] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
    i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
    915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
    Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
    GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43
[    31.860] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics
[    31.860] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics
[    31.860] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics
[    31.860] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[    31.860] (--) using VT number 9

[    31.885] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[    31.885] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[    31.885] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[    31.885] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
[    31.885] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[    31.885] (**) intel(0): Option "TearFree" "True"
[    31.885] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
[    31.886] (**) intel(0): Relaxed fencing enabled
[    31.886] (**) intel(0): Wait on SwapBuffers? enabled
[    31.886] (**) intel(0): Triple buffering? enabled
[    31.886] (**) intel(0): Framebuffer tiled
[    31.886] (**) intel(0): Pixmaps tiled
[    31.886] (**) intel(0): 3D buffers tiled
[    31.886] (**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled
[    31.886] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
[    31.893] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section
[    31.894] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section
[    31.895] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section
[    31.895] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section
[    31.913] (II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
[    31.913] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: LGD  Model: 39f  Serial#: 0
[    31.913] (II) intel(0): Year: 2012  Week: 0
[    31.913] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3
[    31.913] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input
[    31.913] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 35  vert.: 19
[    31.913] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20
[    31.913] (II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
[    31.913] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4
[    31.913] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
[    31.913] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.578 redY: 0.344   greenX: 0.337 greenY: 0.571
[    31.913] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.159 blueY: 0.120   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
[    31.914] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
[    31.914] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:
[    31.914] (II) intel(0): clock: 69.3 MHz   Image Size:  345 x 194 mm
[    31.914] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1398  h_sync_end 1430 h_blank_end 1478 h_border: 0
[    31.914] (II) intel(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 770  v_sync_end 774 v_blanking: 782 v_border: 0
[    31.914] (II) intel(0):  LG Display
[    31.914] (II) intel(0):  LP156WH3-TLS1
[    31.914] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):
[    31.914] (II) intel(0):     00ffffffffffff0030e49f0300000000
[    31.914] (II) intel(0):     00160103802313780a05f59458569228
[    31.914] (II) intel(0):     1e505400000001010101010101010101
[    31.914] (II) intel(0):     010101010101121b567050000e302020
[    31.914] (II) intel(0):     240059c2100000190000000000000000
[    31.914] (II) intel(0):     00000000000000000000000000fe004c
[    31.914] (II) intel(0):     4720446973706c61790a2020000000fe
[    31.914] (II) intel(0):     004c503135365748332d544c533100e3
[    31.914] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    31.914] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    31.914] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    31.914] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    31.914] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    31.914] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    31.914] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    31.914] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    31.915] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    31.915] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    31.915] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    31.915] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (doublescan mode not supported)
[    31.915] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1
[    31.915] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   69.30  1366 1398 1430 1478  768 770 774 782 -hsync -vsync (46.9 kHz eP)
[    31.915] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)
[    31.915] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)
[    31.915] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)
[    31.915] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)
[    31.916] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
[    31.917] (II) intel(0): EDID for output HDMI1
[    31.917] (II) intel(0): EDID for output DP1
[    31.917] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected
[    31.917] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected
[    31.917] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 disconnected
[    31.917] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 disconnected
[    31.917] (II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes
[    31.917] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1366x768 +0+0
[    31.917] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.
[    31.917] (II) intel(0): Kernel page flipping support detected, enabling
[    31.917] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[    31.917] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    31.917] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    31.918] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    31.937] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    31.937]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    31.937]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    31.937] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[    31.937] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[    31.937] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[    31.937] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    31.937] (II) intel(0): Allocated new frame buffer 1366x768 stride 5632, tiled
[    32.110] (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:
[    32.110] (II)         solid
[    32.110] (II)         copy
[    32.110] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)
[    32.110] (II)         put_image
[    32.110] (II)         get_image
[    32.110] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[    32.110] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965
[    32.110] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: va_gl
[    32.111] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled
[    32.111] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled
[    32.111] (II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor
[    32.225] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.
[    32.232] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled
[    32.232] (==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder enabled
[    32.233] (II) intel(0): Set up textured video
[    32.237] (II) intel(0): [XvMC] xvmc_vld driver initialized.
[    32.237] (II) intel(0): DRI2: Enabled
[    32.237] (II) intel(0): DRI3: Disabled
[    32.266] (--) RandR disabled
[    32.570] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
[    32.570] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context
[    32.570] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile
[    32.570] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile
[    32.570] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event
[    32.570] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control
[    32.570] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB
[    32.570] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float
[    32.570] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float
[    32.570] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects
[    32.570] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness
[    32.570] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965
[    32.570] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0
[    32.571] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203
[    33.405] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System keyboard multiplexer (/dev/input/event0)
[    33.405] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    33.405] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    33.405] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    33.405] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"
[    33.414] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so
[    33.542] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    33.542]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 0.28.2
[    33.542]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    33.542]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[    33.542] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System keyboard multiplexer'
[    33.542] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: always reports core events
[    33.542] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"
[    33.543] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    33.569] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    33.569] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[    33.569] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device removed
[    33.569] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event0"
[    33.569] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System keyboard multiplexer" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[    33.569] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    33.647] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    33.647] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[    33.658] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System mouse (/dev/input/event1)
[    33.658] (**) System mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[    33.658] (**) System mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[    33.658] (**) System mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[    33.658] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System mouse'
[    33.658] (**) System mouse: always reports core events
[    33.658] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"
[    33.658] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    33.659] (II) event1  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    33.659] (II) event1  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[    33.659] (II) event1  - System mouse: device removed
[    33.659] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event1"
[    33.659] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[    33.660] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[    33.660] (**) System mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[    33.660] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    33.660] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    33.661] (II) event1  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    33.661] (II) event1  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[    33.661] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT keyboard (/dev/input/event2)
[    33.661] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
[    33.661] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    33.661] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[    33.661] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT keyboard'
[    33.661] (**) AT keyboard: always reports core events
[    33.661] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"
[    33.661] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    33.662] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    33.662] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[    33.662] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device removed
[    33.663] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event2"
[    33.663] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[    33.663] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    33.664] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[    33.664] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[    33.718] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Generic PS/2 mouse (/dev/input/event3)
[    33.718] (**) Generic PS/2 mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"
[    33.718] (**) Generic PS/2 mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[    33.718] (**) Generic PS/2 mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[    33.718] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Generic PS/2 mouse'
[    33.718] (**) Generic PS/2 mouse: always reports core events
[    33.718] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"
[    33.718] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[    33.843] (II) event3  - Generic PS/2 mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    33.843] (II) event3  - Generic PS/2 mouse: device is a pointer
[    33.843] (II) event3  - Generic PS/2 mouse: device removed
[    33.880] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event3"
[    33.880] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic PS/2 mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 9)
[    33.881] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[    33.881] (**) Generic PS/2 mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[    33.881] (**) Generic PS/2 mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[    33.881] (**) Generic PS/2 mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[    34.006] (II) event3  - Generic PS/2 mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[    34.006] (II) event3  - Generic PS/2 mouse: device is a pointer
[    34.182] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 927
[    34.182] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[    34.182] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   69.30  1366 1398 1430 1478  768 770 774 782 -hsync -vsync (46.9 kHz eP)
```

40-libinput.conf in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d:

```
# Match on all types of devices but joysticks
#
# If you want to configure your devices, do not copy this file.
# Instead, use a config snippet that contains something like this:
#
# Section "InputClass"
#   Identifier "something or other"
#   MatchDriver "libinput"
#
#   MatchIsTouchpad "on"
#   ... other Match directives ...
#   Option "someoption" "value"
# EndSection
#
# This applies the option any libinput device also matched by the other
# directives. See the xorg.conf(5) man page for more info on
# matching devices.

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "libinput pointer catchall"
        MatchIsPointer "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "libinput keyboard catchall"
        MatchIsKeyboard "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "libinput"
    Option "XkbRules" "evdev"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "libinput touchpad catchall"
        MatchIsTouchpad "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "libinput"
    Option "MiddleEmulation" "on"
    Option "DisableWhileTyping" "on"
    Option "Tapping" "on"
    Option "NaturalScrolling" "on"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "libinput touchscreen catchall"
        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "libinput tablet catchall"
        MatchIsTablet "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "libinput"
EndSection
```

Output of `libinput list-devices`:

```
Device:           System keyboard multiplexer
Kernel:           /dev/input/event0
Group:            1
Seat:             seat0, default
Capabilities:     keyboard
Tap-to-click:     n/a
Tap-and-drag:     n/a
Tap drag lock:    n/a
Left-handed:      n/a
Nat.scrolling:    n/a
Middle emulation: n/a
Calibration:      n/a
Scroll methods:   none
Click methods:    none
Disable-w-typing: n/a
Accel profiles:   n/a
Rotation:         n/a

Device:           System mouse
Kernel:           /dev/input/event1
Group:            2
Seat:             seat0, default
Capabilities:     pointer
Tap-to-click:     n/a
Tap-and-drag:     n/a
Tap drag lock:    n/a
Left-handed:      disabled
Nat.scrolling:    disabled
Middle emulation: disabled
Calibration:      n/a
Scroll methods:   button
Click methods:    none
Disable-w-typing: n/a
Accel profiles:   flat *adaptive
Rotation:         n/a

Device:           AT keyboard
Kernel:           /dev/input/event2
Group:            3
Seat:             seat0, default
Capabilities:     keyboard
Tap-to-click:     n/a
Tap-and-drag:     n/a
Tap drag lock:    n/a
Left-handed:      n/a
Nat.scrolling:    n/a
Middle emulation: n/a
Calibration:      n/a
Scroll methods:   none
Click methods:    none
Disable-w-typing: n/a
Accel profiles:   n/a
Rotation:         n/a

Device:           Generic PS/2 mouse
Kernel:           /dev/input/event3
Group:            4
Seat:             seat0, default
Capabilities:     pointer
Tap-to-click:     n/a
Tap-and-drag:     n/a
Tap drag lock:    n/a
Left-handed:      disabled
Nat.scrolling:    disabled
Middle emulation: n/a
Calibration:      n/a
Scroll methods:   button
Click methods:    none
Disable-w-typing: n/a
Accel profiles:   flat *adaptive
Rotation:         n/a
```

/boot/loader.conf:

```
hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
```

/etc/sysctl.conf:

```
# $FreeBSD: releng/12.0/sbin/sysctl/sysctl.conf 337624 2018-08-11 13:28:03Z brd $
#
#  This file is read when going to multi-user and its contents piped thru
#  ``sysctl'' to adjust kernel values.  ``man 5 sysctl.conf'' for details.
#

# Uncomment this to prevent users from seeing information about processes that
# are being run under another UID.
#security.bsd.see_other_uids=0
security.bsd.unprivileged_read_msgbuf=0
security.bsd.unprivileged_proc_debug=0
kern.randompid=1
kern.evdev.rcpt_mask=12
```

If you compare the output of `libinput list-devices` and the contents of 40-libinput.conf, you'll notice that I have enabled options that are not active in the current Xorg instance.

Let me know if I need to send other files or command outputs. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## abishai (Sep 7, 2019)

You need newer Xorg. Grab a patch from https://bugs.freebsd.org/ and compile it.


----------



## nulg (Sep 7, 2019)

abishai said:


> You need newer Xorg. Grab a patch from https://bugs.freebsd.org/ and compile it.


Sorry I should have specified that I've already done that too. I compiled it from ports a couple days ago after applying the patch that adds udev support.

EDIT: I see what you mean now. I didn't realize that my version was released in 2016. I'll grab a recent version and do that real quick.

EDIT 2: Updated my ports, applied the patch again and compiled. It's still not working. Apparently the version I had installed _was _the latest.


----------



## abishai (Sep 8, 2019)

You get 1.20.4 patch here https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=196678 , it applied clearly and you recompiled Xorg with devd backend, right?


----------



## nulg (Sep 8, 2019)

abishai said:


> You get 1.20.4 patch here https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=196678 , it applied clearly and you recompiled Xorg with devd backend, right?


Ah my bad, I believe I applied a different patch. I'll update this comment with the results when I get a chance.no d

UPDATE: Recompiled with devd backend but no dice.


----------



## Barney (Nov 13, 2019)

THIS is why I use Linux for desktop. This stuff just works out of the box. It would be so great if FreeBSD could get this stuff figured out. You'd think one of the "desktop" dists would do it. I have no confidence in TrueOS doing anything.


----------



## Shadow53 (Nov 17, 2019)

The FreeBSDDesktop GitHub has a forked version of the ports tree (quarterly, I think) with a branch for using Xorg 1.20 with udev. You might try basing off of this ports tree instead.


----------

